# Captain Minty - Houlders



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone out there know anything of Capt Minty. I cannot help with any other details of his names but only offer that our paths crossed on the Stolt Stuart (Ex Stuart Prince) whilst working a subcharter to Petrobras. I am interested since my M-I-L's maiden name is Minty and I am exploring if there is a family connection. Thanks in advance. Tony


----------

